# Jersey 2008



## kenpoworks (Dec 7, 2007)

next year in March we are having The Kenpo World Championships here in Jersey C.I. (Channel Islands), this will be the biggest event  for many years in the Kenpo world, mainly because of the instructors who have signed up to attend Mike Pick, Frank Trejo, Dennis Conaster,Doc Chapel, Skip Hancock, Dian Tanaka, Jeff Speakman,Dennis Lawson,"Brye Cooper"  and many others.
This event is NOT  about associations but about Kenpo, so any group that attends will be made welcome, please check out details at 
http://www.competition.kenpojersey.co.uk/index.html
Kind Regards
Richard


----------

